# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Revolver 860, combat drone, DronesVision Inc., Taiwan

## Airicist2

Developer - DronesVision Inc.

Home page - dronesvision.com/mortar-revolver-bomber-drone

----------


## Airicist2

Revolver test

Jun 5, 2022

----------

